# Pulling the trigger for yet another Dog Training School



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello Goldy pals! After a long time of hearing how good this school is, even though it is 45 minutes (without traffic) away, I 've decided to register for a class there. I plan to go to A Click Above in Leesburg Virginia. It's literally right before you arrive within the city limits of Leesburg though. It's five miles further than the Leesburg Canine Country Club, which is like in between a half hour and 45 minutes from my home. I could not believe how most of the classes were filled already! Thank goodness the one for me and Mercy is one of only three classes still available. I am also planning on canceling the repeat of the intermediate class taught at Petsmart by Vicki Rizzo, that is if she does not have a no cancellation policy.

I plan on taking Pet Manners/CGC, which might also be their Basic class as well as their CGC prep course. Unlike other schools, they don't have a class between puppy and CGC. Waggin tails is the same way actually, but I wanted to be tested for TDI by Peggy Dobbins. Petsmart has Basic then Intermediate then Advanced/CGC Prep after puppy. Mercy knows her commands. She's improved with the jumping. She toggles between heeling and pulling now. Trying to get her on 100% heel. This back to the basics class that ends with a CGC test would also be a good way for the teachers at this school to get to know Mercy. This school is preferred by Fairfax County VA(My neighboring county) residents, so I thought it would be the next best thing for someone from where I live. I am still awaiting confirmation, since I registered online. 

The next challenge will be getting there after work every week. I discovered that this class was at 6:35 in the evening. 7:30-8:30 would have been better. I work in DC. I would have to come home to Manassas, pick up Mercy, then head right on up to Leesburg. I would have to take off work 1/2 early every week. Plus traffic has become more heavy on I 66, my route home from the city, so I might have to take an hour each week. It's worth it to me though! I have still not told my DH yet. 

A Click Above also has Agility classes, competition agility and competition obedience classes. I would like to take Novice after this class. Then get our TDI and maybe if I have extra time next year, take agility classes at either A Click Above or at Mattaponi Kennel Club. Agility classes are a low priority right now (but I so badly want to take them since Mercy is a natural in agility) since I am aiming towards teaching Mercy to be a calm obedient dog for what God has called me to do with her, which is therapy work. I have an autistic son, and my DH is a romantic wanting my :heartbeat I am also going back to school for my second masters in Human Services at Liberty University, a Christian University this August, since God has called me to be a counselor/therapist/community activist/mental health professional and so on. I really want to get into competitive obedience and competitive agility, but I just don't have the time right now.  I have to obey the Lord's leading. Mercy is to be used for His purposes. That's what I promised to God if He would give me a puppy. I need to pursue using Mercy to help hurting people in the community. 

For those who read all the way through my post, I commemorate you!:appl:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I enjoy reading your posts. I think you have a great plan. The obedience skills and impulse control skills that you need for using Mercy as a Therapy dog can be very valuable to you later on when you have the time for agility. Take it all one step at a time and enjoy the journey.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly, you are in IT? Is there anyway you can work from home during the days you have class? This option is very popular now.

When I lived in MA, I could never plan anything after work because I never knew when I would get home. Had to cancel too many Dr. appts and hair appts because I got stuck on the highway. Thankfully the school I went to was only a block away, and she had 8:30 pm classes. Many people travelled more than an hour to take them.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> If I remember correctly, you are in IT? Is there anyway you can work from home during the days you have class? This option is very popular now.
> 
> When I lived in MA, I could never plan anything after work because I never knew when I would get home. Had to cancel too many Dr. appts and hair appts because I got stuck on the highway. Thankfully the school I went to was only a block away, and she had 8:30 pm classes. Many people travelled more than an hour to take them.


Unfortunately, work from home is not an option, but thank you.


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you crate leave some extra time to burn off some energy before class. Had to drop out of the last class I was in (wasn't crazy about them anyway) because I just had enough time to come home fed and potty break her before heading to class after 9 hours in a crate. Was hard for her to focus and kind of cruel to ask her to sit still and behave after all day in a crate. Best of luck with the new school, so scary starting a new place, never know if its a good fit till you start.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

All you need is 10-15 minutes per day AT HOME to practice obedience if you don't have time to go to an extra class. Just do some heeling, fronts, recalls, stays, etc. whenever you get a spare moment.


----------

